# I Really Need New Music



## GBer8721 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have listened to all the stuff i have to death. Just lloking for some recommendations.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm not sure what genres of music you are into, but:

Last.fm - Listen to free music with internet radio and the largest music catalogue online
Pandora Radio - Listen to Free Internet Radio, Find New Music


----------



## GBer8721 (Jan 18, 2010)

Anything except rap/ R&B and country.


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Also, there are many music recommendations at this thread.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

This guy's been my religion the past few weeks. Get yo headphones.

YouTube - Wisp- Morning Myth

How's that for anything except rap/ R&B and country? :laughing:


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

My current muse - 

YouTube - The never-ending why-Placebo lyrics


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

can always try this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-0Xa4bHcJu8


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

YouTube - Dubstep 2010 mix 10 min (remix edition) ?

EDIT: ^^^^ Hahahaha this shit sucks really bad.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Double post sorry hehe


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Hardcore fan!
YouTube - Patron Saint by Regina Spektor

I just started listening to the Fleet Foxes and this is my favorite 
YouTube - Fleet Foxes - Mykonos

Not something you hear everyday, but this band does some beautiful music
YouTube - Leigh Nash - Delerium Innocente

I play classical guitar, and I love listening to this on my mp3 player hehe
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojEXYOp4zyY

I love this song and I think Sarah is brilliant...I love live performances because they really showcase the passion and real talent...just something special about them 
YouTube - Sarah McLachlan - Fear (live) HQ

I posted alot, but I could have posted more so consider yourself lucky xD


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

This should be in everyone's collection, no excuses:-
*Eurythmics - ultimate collection (2006)*
..uuhuhuuhhuhhhhhh I said no excuses, now hop to it!


----------



## inservio uberfrau (Mar 13, 2010)

YouTube - Roger Shah presents Savannah - Darling Harbour (Roger Shah Original Mix) (MAGIC030)

also stalk me, as i change the music vid on my profile several times a day <3


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Maybe you could try pitchfork.com. They have some good stuff there.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I heard them on the radio and I think it's a pretty cool song:

YouTube - Paramore - Brick By Boring Brick [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

YouTube - Switchback - Celldweller; Switchback

YouTube - Fuck The Revolution - Angelspit; F*ck the Revolution


Also recommend: Psychostick, Volbeat, Powerglove, Fluffy Starr.


Yep...I got a range of crazy hardly-heard-of stuff


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, there's not much info to go by here but you could try these; 

YouTube - Bissen - Exhale

YouTube - DJ Shah feat. Adrina Thorpe - Who Will Find Me (Original Summer Sunrise Mix) (ASOT087)

And for something different: 

YouTube - Renegade Five - Memories

Bah... I just want to keep on linking a ton of songs now but this will do for now.


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

walkawaysun09 said:


> YouTube - Fuck The Revolution - Angelspit; F*ck the Revolution


Fuck yes! If you like them, I also recommend Combichrist and VNV Nation

YouTube - Combichrist - Electrohead

YouTube - VNV Nation "Testament" Music Video from Judgement Album

And yeah, I have more. Like Deadmau5 if Progressive/tech house catches your ear, as well as Paul Van Dyk and some Tiesto if you're into trance.


----------



## amberalice (Mar 16, 2010)

eh... tried to post something but am having issues. if you search 90's hardcore/Gabber/Rob GEE on youtube.. that should be a little entertaining/funny for a few seconds


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

amberalice said:


> this might be a joke? but hey, i tried


Just post the URL in the reply box. It automatically embeds itself.


----------



## GBer8721 (Jan 18, 2010)

I actully started this thread awhile ago. I am surprised i have not seen a lot of just rock like............

YouTube - The Smashing Pumpkins - Siamese Dream - Cherub Rock

YouTube - Flogging Molly-Float

YouTube - Clutch - "Electric Worry" DRT Entertainment


----------



## walkawaysun09 (Mar 13, 2010)

I love Clutch...uh...as far as rock goes:
















and for those who like clutch, here's more recent material from them (I have the album, it's pretty sweet)


----------



## Hood42 (May 15, 2010)

Any of U.N.K.L.E.'s last 3 albums - War Stories - Endtitles - and the most recent Where did the Night Fall. Only really discovered Unkle a few years ago, sooo glad that I did.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Don't listen to 'new' music, listen to old music: Rachmaninoff, Stravinsky, Mendelssohn, Wagner, van Beethoven, Strauss.


----------



## RecklessInspirer (Oct 11, 2010)

Listen to dubtep music! its amazing!


----------



## friendly80sfan (May 12, 2011)

The best band ever(in my opinion) is U2 (yay Bono). They're amazing. Another great singer is Jason Castro( I have a CD signed by him). I also really like Enya, Ryan Adams, Sixpence None the Richer,The Marshel Tucker Band, and Guns N' Roses. My music likings are all over the place, so there should be something good for you in there.


----------



## Kriash (May 5, 2011)

Here are just some random artists that I like. I will post specific songs if you want me to.
Netsky
Fever Ray
Bon Iver
Eastern Sun
Jose Gonzalez 
Future Prophecies
Agnus and Julia Stone
General Fuzz
Solvent


----------

